# WHAT ARE TBOL SIDE EFFECTS



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Hiya lads

Just wondering if anyone can give me a run down on the sides of TBOL, I have posted another message asking about my first course but would just like to no what sides I may also be in for!!

Cheers for the help


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

not too many in my experience...

unlike Dbol its androgenic properties are very low so side as such as water retention/gyno/acne are greatly reduced...

i like it a lot more than dbol personally and have just 'aquired' some tbol in an injectable form that i'm dying to try out...

the down side is - it costs a little more...


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i suffered from stomach cramps and pain in my kidneys on tbol but i will admit that orals are normally painful for me so now its injections from now on


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

loved the stuff myself, and using it again now.

very low on side effects, comparable to anavar in that respect


----------



## Garbs (Jan 23, 2006)

What dose you using them at mate?

Got 500 of the beauties waiting to be used at the end of this month!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I like Tbol, it's my fav oral, and haven't had any sides as such.....


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Garbs said:


> What dose you using them at mate?
> 
> Got 500 of the beauties waiting to be used at the end of this month!


100mg ED, but using a couple of other orals too, and TBH the combination (tbol/oxy/mestanolone) are giving me no side effects, apart from a chronic case of ''strenghtimus maximus'' lol

(i dont advocate this combo or doses to anyone BTW, all liver protectants are in place)


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i would ignore my advice about the sides as i get sides on vitamin c!


----------



## Breezey (Nov 29, 2006)

I used Tbol on its own a bit ago , I had recovered from a test and dbol stack and thought that i would do something light after the PCT , was very surprised with tbol, strength went up and while i didnt have the water retention to help push really heavy it made a good difference.

I was using 100mg a day.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I've only ever gone up to 80mg a day, but I run them with a test, deca, tren stack


----------

